# platy having problems breathing.



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Found a platy lying on the bottom gasping. her mouth is stuck wide open but I cannot see anything inside her.She was fine the day before.
She is hungry and always eats but quickly lays back on the bottom again. I have not noticed her passing any poo other than white thin stuff but of course i am not always watching her either.
She is obviously unhappy. I am thinking that she has eaten some greenery and has a partial obstruction. I have had other fish obstruct with plant matter but usually they bloat up very quickly and die.
I hate to see her this way but since she is still eating I don't want to euthanize her.
Any ideas what else I could be dealing with?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thin white poo could be caused by an internal parasite that can cause bloating too. Have you tried the "pea thing" for constipation?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

no, not the pea thing! Always have cucumber in the tank as well as algae tabs- can try a pea. May have to segregate her.


----------

